# Jason Branham joins the Reedy team



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Just saw this on Red RC:










2009 ROAR 1/8th National finalist and multi-time ROAR Regional and R/C Pro Regional Champion, Jason Branham has joined the Reedy team. Jason will be using the recently crowned ROAR & BRCA National Champion 121 VR engine along with Reedy batteries and accessories. Having just received his engines late last week, Jason broke in the engines and headed to the track. His initial comments were nothing but praise.
I'm amazed with the power the motor makes. It's very smooth&#8230;with the Factory Team 2035 pipe and header I thought the motor was going to explode down the straight! I was also impressed with how crisp the motor runs and how smooth it idles.​ Jason brings an impressive resume to the Reedy team and looks to finish the year strong with events planned at the Texas State R/C Pro Series, R/C Pro Finals, the Nitrocross World Championships mixed in with local racing at Mike's Hobbies & Gulf Coast Raceway. If you're in the area and have a Reedy engine, don't hesitate to stop by Jason's pit, introduce yourself and ask for a pro tune.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Grats Jace! Well deserved. I foresee one of our own a future world champ!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!!
very K JB


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Congrats Jason! Have fun and win big!

PD2


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats Jason


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Way to go JB!!!!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

The best part is how I said the motor sounded like was going to explode down the strait....LOL!

That's awesome!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and thanks guys!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sunday, JB's engines sounded really good. Look great as well. First Test, Austin this weekend!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's awesome JB. And you're right, that's one heckuva quote you came up with. When should we expect the "Hoto Mods" version out?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Smiley said:


> Sunday, JB's engines sounded really good.


That's because of the "pro tune". ha ha ha:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chris, I have to talk to HotoUno to see what the RC Mafia can come up with and how we are going to attack that...but knowing HotoUno it will probably be from the rear somewhere...lol

Hey Powder Puff, No pro tune for you....lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

jbranham50 said:


> Chris, I have to talk to HotoUno to see what the RC Mafia can come up with and how we are going to attack that...but knowing HotoUno it will probably be from the rear somewhere...lol
> 
> Hey Powder Puff, No pro tune for you....lol


Powder Puff went electric didnt he?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

wily said:


> Powder Puff went electric didnt he?


"Powder Puff" is electric.....
that is considered the "Powder Puff" class


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Earl is not a member of team Powder Puff he is the president.
All Members of the board
Nick 
Will
Jason
David
Larry
etc
all need to paint their cars like E HOTEs. Pink Flames. ; )


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Earl is not a member of team Powder Puff he is the president.
> All Members of the board
> Nick
> Will
> ...


This coming from the guy that wants to buy my esc and motor. HA HA


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

We already have Team Helotes. Those guys can all become Team E-Hotos.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not know what you are talking about


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> We already have Team Helotes. Those guys can all become Team E-Hotos.


 NICE!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> I do not know what you are talking about


"I did not have sexual relations with................................"


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Its just a matter of time before you ALL convert.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry JB for hijacking this thread....congrats too!

Its just another source of power to wheel our cars around the track. call it what you want......it has kept me in the sport.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

its all good Willy, as long as it is RC, I am down....


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hell yea! As long as we are having fun its all good.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I just want to win


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll accept team powderpuff or team E-hoto......no PINK flames for me tho!! There is a E-hoto team in the enduro on the 31st also......we will see.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mmorrow said:


> I just want to win


Don't we all, but with all you fast sunza-beatches, i never get that chance and when I do, I have a brain fart....


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Don't we all, but with all you fast sunza-beatches, i never get that chance and when I do, I have a brain fart....


There's always the E-main. You might have to fight Matt and Dan for the win though.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Congrats Jason. Good luck with the Reedy power.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> There's always the E-main. You might have to fight Matt and Dan for the win though.


E-Mains are for E-Hotos.......


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> I just want to win


you better drop down to the sportsman class to do that. You may not even be able to win in that class


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> I just want to win


To finish FIRST you must first finish. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Jason.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Jason is that a 3-port? 4-port?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I heard Jason is good. Even Frosty, David Joor good.

True?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

steven it is a 3 port.
so far it appears to be getting very good run time.
we will see in Austin this weekend.
btw I know I am not "PT"


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Where did frosty go to. havent seen him in ages


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Frosty Good*

I don't know what happened to Frosty. He was my favorite racer, besides Biff.....

Congrats Jason, you've been doing great this last few years. How long have you been racing?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been racing for 10 years or so off and on but pretty hard now for the past 3 or 4. Thanks!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Merdith said:


> I don't know what happened to Frosty. He was my favorite racer, besides Biff.....
> 
> Congrats Jason, you've been doing great this last few years. How long have you been racing?


Of course!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Gary said:


> I heard Jason is good. Even Frosty, David Joor good.
> 
> True?


I would say so.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, since JB won't toot his own horn I'll tell ya he was A-main in truggy and B-main in 1/8 buggy at Fuel Nats this year. Not sure how you define "good", but I'd take that finish LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was Andy that was telling me Jason was the real deal, and for those who know Andy, he is high up on that list too.

Mod Bob was just a tad better than the rest of us though. I remember watching him beat Kinwald. lol


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Biff, Jason is the "Real Deal". Frosty came back for alittle while after MIkes in Porter Opened, But soon found out how fast everyone else had become. I still remember my 2 favorite Electric Races, The Houston Invitational, and of course The Biff Racing Charity Races! 2 of the most competitive races ever! I know Andy remembers the Stock Buggy race between Andy and Myself! I still remember it because after that main was over, Matt Francis came up to me and said "Awesome Race Smiley!"


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> Biff, Jason is the "Real Deal". Frosty came back for alittle while after MIkes in Porter Opened, But soon found out how fast everyone else had become. I still remember my 2 favorite Electric Races, The Houston Invitational, and of course The Biff Racing Charity Races! 2 of the most competitive races ever! I know Andy remembers the Stock Buggy race between Andy and Myself! I still remember it because after that main was over, Matt Francis came up to me and said "Awesome Race Smiley!"


The two best races ever held bro!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Dan had hair and Smiley was skinny. lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Earl is not a member of team Powder Puff he is the president.
> All Members of the board
> Nick
> Will
> ...


I'll stick with my fancy all white paint.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary said:


> The two best races ever held bro!


Matt Francis was the nicest guy I ever met. I pitted next to him at the 1998 Nationals in Illinois. Really nice. Helped me with my setup and even let me pick out music from his CD collection! He didn't even get mad when I ran into his ankle at the end of the straightaway! Class act.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Jason, do you think you'll race brushless anytime?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Branham wont' touch electric. He said he would quit first. lol


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Yes Bob.....*

Biff you right Bob was soo smooth. He needs to race nitro buggy. You know JB is really good. He keeps us all pushing to be better. I like racing Smiley because he's such a clean driver. He never drives dirty. Me and Dan have had some good races too. In reality houston has some great drivers. that means you guys......I would have nver guessed that I would be racing 20 years later. My 808 is so much faster than my frog was...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

B4Maz said:


> Matt Francis was the nicest guy I ever met. I pitted next to him at the 1998 Nationals in Illinois. Really nice. Helped me with my setup and even let me pick out music from his CD collection! He didn't even get mad when I ran into his ankle at the end of the straightaway! Class act.


I hate his music. It's mostly techno. :ac550:

When he came here he allways took the time to get to know everyone and be an ambassador of racing and promoting RC cars. A very cool dude!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Merdith said:


> Biff you right Bob was soo smooth. He needs to race nitro buggy. You know JB is really good. He keeps us all pushing to be better. I like racing Smiley because he's such a clean driver. He never drives dirty. Me and Dan have had some good races too. In reality houston has some great drivers. that means you guys......I would have nver guessed that I would be racing 20 years later. My 808 is so much faster than my frog was...


I miss racing bro. It's just got too expensive and no local tracks within a decent driving distance for me and my schedule. I miss Performance Raceway big time!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Branham wont' touch electric. He said he would quit first. lol


Yeah, but we'd been priming him for several hours and the waitress had him distracted when he said that! :cheers:

Biff, you can get a RTR Slash or SC10 for about $200. Charge up your batteries and go. Stock tires, motor, speedo so nobody dumps a bunch of money on that class. From where you are to Mike's takes 45 minutes. You are just skeered old timer!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Biff, don't even bother, we know you won't come out. How does that brand new mini z handle? hahaha Stick with the planes.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I drove over from La. back in 95 or 96 for the invitational and everyone here that I met was awsome. Who would have thought that now I am racing with these guys....very fast people in H-Town that is for sure!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah, but we'd been priming him for several hours and the waitress had him distracted when he said that! :cheers:
> 
> Biff, you can get a RTR Slash or SC10 for about $200. Charge up your batteries and go. Stock tires, motor, speedo so nobody dumps a bunch of money on that class. From where you are to Mike's takes 45 minutes. You are just skeered old timer!


If your trying to talk me into racing again, you have a funny way of doing it bro! :spineyes:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> If your trying to talk me into racing again, you have a funny way of doing it bro! :spineyes:


Ha ha ha. Biggie is getting his cars ready to come play. Just axe him. And I'm not trying to talk you into anything. I'm trying to goad you into it. There's a big difference.:bounce:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> Branham wont' touch electric. He said he would quit first. lol


He drove a slash one weekend i saw at mikes. He was spankin them, I think his times in that slash would have had him middle of the pack in expert buggy even!!! lol


----------



## jamminD (Oct 31, 2007)

good job.


----------

